# Pairing Rollers



## tony_333 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all,
I looking to find out how long do i need to keep a New Cock to a hen in a separate pen on lock down for pairing, 3 days? or
TIA


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*It depends*

If they've been without a mate for a while, they can mate up in a matter of minutes to a few days but normally the first day that they are together.

If they've been paired with another, it can take much longer and they may even fight for a while. It's best to pay close attention to them in the beginning. Once they settle down to sitting together as if they are trying to lay eggs, they are bonded and would likely stay together anywhere. Unless of course, they see an old mate too soon.

It doesn't matter which breed of pigeon you are working with, they all pretty much act the same. I'm sure I'll get some disagreement with that.

Bill


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

some cocks dont need to wait,
they will just mate with any hen any time when given.
especially the young cocks.lol

just keep an eye on them, if they fight for too long than separate them.
but some hens are easy. they will sit for the cocks anytime.lol.


----------

